# Anyone have experience with Wellington Fragrance?D



## paillo

Alas, I did not read their website carefully before ordering half a dozen yummy-sounding fragrance oils, and ordered cosmetic grade instead of the recommended manufactures grade.

Double alas, three consecutive batches of CP went into convulsions then fatal seizure. I think I can save one by rebatching -- maybe two, but the third is hopeless.

Triple alas, the fragrances, while killing my soap, are not there in the finished mess  A blackberry merlot, a chardonnay, and a pipe tobacco.

I'd like to try this company again, at the recommended grade, if anyone has had good experiences with them. Prices are excellent and shipping was quick. And I have nobody to blame but myself.

Even better, does anyone have any ideas on how to fix a cranky FO? Add oils to it or any other ideas? I'd love to try to fix my lovely FOs and rebatch these failures.

Anyone?

Thanks!

Pauli, who is kicking herself around the soap block for not reading...


----------



## Guest

i will never use their fragrance oils. they are very faint and dont hold up in CP soaps . you can hardly smell 8 ounce bottles even in the bottle. no matter what grade you order. you get what you pay for. RUN


----------



## soapbuddy

I will not order again from this company either.


----------



## Lil Outlaws

I agree with the above. As a new soaper, I ordered 3 DOZEN small bottles from them because their selection looked great. Even at the high grades, they were terrible. Waste of a ton of money.. I will NEVER buy there again.

Run away, run away!


----------



## grannyjo

Hi Paula, 
I'm new here and happened on your question when looking for a recipe. I have sold Fragrance Oils for over 8 years all over the world and the only manufacturer I use is Wellington. I buy the Premium grade of FO and have used the Manufacturers also. I find that the premium grade has a wider range of uses and a stronger scent base. The manufacturers is good for soaps though. Hope this helps
Granny Jo


----------



## DottieF.

Well Grannyjo, you've been lucky. The general consensus among soapmakers is that Wellington fragrance oils of all grades are crap. 

I would never recommend their fo's when there are so many high quality suppliers out there. With Wellington, it's true. You get what you pay for.

Dottie


----------



## grannyjo

Which companies are suggested? I am more than willing to try and compare other companies with what I get now. Thank You


----------



## jacquellyne

Liebermuth company   Best EO's


----------



## soapbuddy

Try these for quality fragrances.

Just Scent
The Scent Works
Elements Bath & Body
The Sage
Oregon Trails
BrambleBerry
Bittercreek
Daystar


----------

